# Vet run



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tonight we had to take Kitzi in to the vet. He came down very quickly w/a very bad stool, shaking and dark urine. 
The vet started him back on the medication & treatment he was on when he was poisoned & she also gave him fluids---he doesn't have a fever.
If things don't go well tonight we will go back tomorrow for more fluids. He has stopped shaking now and is just docile/lethargic.
I don't think it is serious. Yesterday we were at a garden-show and someone had dumped a little pop-corn on the ground. I fear he might have eaten a couple of pieces before I stopped him. I hope that is all it is at least. He doesn't have any reserves to draw on so we will just try & stay on top of things!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh hope its not serious n he gets better soon !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Sandi. Bonnie and I are sending healing thoughts to Kitzel.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I had a very bad experience with popcorn and Lola. I spilled a few popped kernals on the floor one night. She ate maybe 10 kernals at the most. I really didn't think much about it. In the morning I found her with vomit everywhere and shaking, looking like death warmed over. Same drill, sub Q fluids and meds. I never knew that popcorn could cause such a severe problem! I am so careful now.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, I never thought popcorn could cause such a problem!! I hope that Kitzel is feeling better soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm sending prayers to you and Kitzel. Had no idea about the popcorn hazard but thanks for sharing. I wonder if it's those hard kernels that can cause the problems. Poor little Kitzel. He's gone thru so much - I hope he feels better really soon. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Kitz. His tummy and gut have not had a chance to completely heal yet and I'm betting anything that would be harder to digest will set him off. I had to be so careful with Jett for almost 2 years before I let him have anything that was not one of the 2 ingredients in his limited diet. Now he can eat anything...even a few kernels of popcorn.

Hugs to you and Kitzel. I'm sure he'll be fine tomorrow but saying some prayers for that sweet boy.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, poor Kitzi! My prayers are with him to feel better quickly. Poor little thing has had quite a rough time so far this year.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!!! I didn't realize popcorn was so bad either.  Poor baby has been through a lot.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Sandi. Saying prayers your little beauty recovers quickly. Don't mean to scare you but the first thing I thought of when you said you were at a garden show was I hope nothing poisonous was on the ground. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I pray Kitzi is going to be okay. I think he will be because your vet seems to always be on top of things, right?

I will be checking in to see how the appointment went with the vet. 

Sandi, hugs for you and Kitzi.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor Baby! I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor Kitzel! He's been through so much this year! I hope he gets better soon. 

Thanks for the popcorn warning. We'll keep an eye out at home next time we eat it!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sandi, prayers are being said that Kitzel will feel better tomorrow. Hang in there and keep us posted.

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Needing prayer. Off to the vets this AM now.
Rough night. No vomiting & no more stool just severe pain. He doesn't seem to want to move at all & just panted hard all night. I was up at 2:40 & gave him meds & again this AM. Took him out in the night---nothing. Finally got a pee this AM but then he just stood there not moving. I put him in his bed & again he only stands & pants hard (pain). Need wisdom in what comes next. Will check back later. Thanks so much friends!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a bad and sad message this morning! I'm so sorry for sweet Kitzi and his sensitive tummy and gut! Probably the popcorn has caused his problems, didn't know that it's so bad for dogs!

Sandi, I send lots of prayers for him that he's doing better very soon! I'm so sorry to hear he had another bad night with pains! Poor little Kitzi!

Will check in later to hear about today! Keep you and him in my thoughts!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---back already! Kitzi perked up in the vet's office a bit & if she didn't know us so well she might think he was just "playing sick for me." BUT--we have a history!
He got more sub qs & she wants to go "steady, as before" and see what develops. He will stay on the meds & see what happens---back to a tsp. of ID every couple of hours interspersed w/the meds. 
I got a prescription for "a nap today." 
If he is no better we go back tomorrow. I suggested an ex-ray but she said since he isn't vomiting she would prefer to wait & spare us the $$. Thanks for prayers for wisdom!
Thanks too for holding my hand.:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Just read your update, Sandi!

So I'll keep crossing my fingers for Kitzi that everything will work out in the next hours! 

Give him big hugs and kisses from Ullana and me! We wish we could come over to do it personally! :smootch::hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Alexa said:


> Just read your update, Sandi!
> 
> So I'll keep crossing my fingers for Kitzi that everything will work out in the next hours!
> 
> ...


Thank you dear friend! Kitzi thanks you too. He has been in the kitchen in his bed since we came back---not moving! :smilie_tischkante:
The vet & I did have a huge discussion (?) on why I won't feed him dry food!!! We disagree on 2 major issues---that being one & the other is innoculations! She also wants him to wear a chemical collar against Kalazar which I have refused (I do use natural preventative which I know isn't as effective but maybe healthier.)
She did tell me she had been to the latest seminar & now she accepts what I told her some months ago---why I will only give the booster & not every year. "YEP---biting my tongue."
She said they do not titer here in Greece except for rabies!
We WILL start that in early summer so he can travel to the UK.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you dear friend! Kitzi thanks you too. He has been in the kitchen in his bed since we came back---not moving! :smilie_tischkante:
> The vet & I did have a huge discussion (?) on why I won't feed him dry food!!! We disagree on 2 major issues---that being one & the other is innoculations! She also wants him to wear a chemical collar against Kalazar which I have refused (I do use natural preventative which I know isn't as effective but maybe healthier.)
> She did tell me she had been to the latest seminar & now she accepts what I told her some months ago---why I will only give the booster & not every year. "YEP---biting my tongue."
> She said they do not titer here in Greece except for rabies!
> We WILL start that in early summer so he can travel to the UK.


Sandi, you're so welcome! May be it's good that he keeps resting in his bed! I hope it'll help him to recover quickly!

What do you feed him, wet food or do you cook for him? I also made bad experiences with different dry foods on Ullana! 
Well, I know what you mean about the chemical collars against parasites. Ullana doesn't wear one, too. I also tried different kind of natural preventatives. Hard decision! 

About the vaccinations I totally agree! Would like to skip one year with Ullana but here it's fairly tight especially for rabies. :angry:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a scare for you, Sandi. I'm so sorry. I'm glad to hear that Kitzi is responding well to treatment. He has a great mommy!:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im praying that kitzel feels better for u , thanks for the warning on popcorn , i have noticed that dolce has a sensitive tummy , so i keep him on dry wellness , and a few treats not a lot cause even that causes him tummy upset . i try not to let him eat anything else . im praying ur baby responds to the meds soon , kisses to him n hugs for u , i hope u get to nap !! 

also what do u feed kitzel and whats ur opinion on the dry food ?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I'm so sorry to hear that both Kitzel, and naturally you, had such a rough night. Glad that he perked up for the vet but just wish he was out of the woods. I think it will just take him longer to get over anything. I'm sending prayers to you for a quick recovery. We're really careful about what Tyler eats. No people food at all...tho really his homecooked meals are people food - but you know - nothing from the table, people treats, etc. Knock on wood, he rarely if ever has stomach upset. Isn't it amazing how much we know? I credit SM and always find that people and vets are surprised at how much knowledge we have on our fluffs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no Sandi, I'm so sorry to hear this! Sorry I missed this thread earlier. Poor Kitzi and poor you! You have gone through so much this year with him...this is the last thing you needed!!!  His symptoms sound a lot like Bailey's to me when he got sick earlier this year...except that he had a lot of bad stool all of a sudden one night, the next day it was bad stool and a little bit of vomiting (more bile than anything else), and by the third day it was bloody stool and a lot of vomiting and severe pain. So I know how scary this is. I'm glad the vet is not over-doing it with the tests, but at the same time keeping a close eye on him. Could he have gotten in to anythng else at the garden show other than popcorn? I had no idea popcorn can be so bad for pups. Or maybe its just because of his previous episode that he still has a very sensitive tummy and had a worse reaction to the popcorn that he normally would have had? I have to say I agree with you about the dry food...I don't think I'll ever go back to kibble with Bailey either...and my vet was surprised to hear that too. 

I'm praying for Kitzi to make a quick recovery. We're all worried about him and want to see him get better soon!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - I'm so sorry to hear that both Kitzel, and naturally you, had such a rough night. Glad that he perked up for the vet but just wish he was out of the woods. I think it will just take him longer to get over anything. I'm sending prayers to you for a quick recovery. We're really careful about what Tyler eats. No people food at all...tho really his homecooked meals are people food - but you know - nothing from the table, people treats, etc. Knock on wood, he rarely if ever has stomach upset. Isn't it amazing how much we know? I credit SM and always find that people and vets are surprised at how much knowledge we have on our fluffs.


Sue - I have to agree that thanks to SM, we know so much more than the average pet owner. At my previous vet, I don't think they were used to people asking as many questions as I did and I always got weird looks when I told the vets or techs that I was turning down vaccines or chose not to feed Bailey kibble. I also have to be very careful about what Bailey eats but his nose is always on the ground, searching for something he could put in his mouth. That always scares me. I think Sandi said Kitzi is like that too. Hopefully it was just a little popcorn that he picked up at the garden show and once he gets that out of his system, he will be fine.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope Kitzel feels better soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Oh Kitzel I hope you feel better soon...poor baby.*

I had no idea about popcorn being that bad, but did think he may choke on it, so I always have the kids really careful not to spill any.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a full schedule tomorrow & am not prepared so can't answer individually tonight, but please know how much I appreciate all of the well-wishes & sweet advice. :ThankYou: I am glad to be part of this small sorority of maltese lovers!
Kitzi is NOT better tonight. :smpullhair:
We slept this aft. in the big bed together & he panted in pain much of the time. He does eat the ID willingly & gladly but otherwise just seems to want to hide out---not at all like my Kitzi. :smcry: I will attempt to "stay the course" for now. 
Kitzi is a little scavenger but I THINK all he got was the few popcorn kernels at the dog-show. I carried him most of the time there just letting him down to pee. My DH walks him so I don't know IF he might have gotten something untoward beforehand. It can happen quickly! 
Normally Kitzi gets home cooked so I know what he is getting---the vet would like him to eat bought food. We choose to disagree about this.:innocent:
I would like to say that some dogs tolerate pop-corn as our others often got a piece here or there & no ill results---not that we fed it to them ever. Dogs do not digest corn---which is one reason not to feed dry food that contains corn meal. Just sayin'.
So, thank you again, dear ones! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying he feels better soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Kitzi...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Sandi, I read your thread and the first thing I'm wondering if Kitzel might have swallowed something and it's lodged in his tummy or intestines. If it were me I'd have a xray for my peace of mind. I will keep him in my prayers, poor little guy. 
Try and get some rest when you can, I love you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no Sandi. It sounds like Kitzel is still in pain. I kind of think there could be some blockage and maybe an exray would be best. At least it isn't invasive. Still praying for our little boy to feel better.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sandi -- still sending prayers for Kitzel. As Sue and Paula have said, I would have him x-rayed for peach of mind.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Just saw this thread and am praying for poor Kitzel. It's so hard when our precious pups are hurting and/or sick. Cozette sends Kitzel puppy kisses.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no Sandi, I'm sorry to hear that Kitzi is still not feeling any better 



Snowbody said:


> Oh no Sandi. It sounds like Kitzel is still in pain. I kind of think there could be some blockage and maybe an exray would be best. At least it isn't invasive. Still praying for our little boy to feel better.


That is where my mind was going too, unfortunately. Like I said, Sandi...Kitzi's symptoms sounds awfully like Bailey's and the vet was immediately thinking it was a blockage with him. I do have to warn you that even if they do the x-rays, it could still be inconclusive...in Bailey's case, they did the regular x-ray in which wasnt clear at all. Then they did the barium x-ray (he threw up the barium which the vet said was rare, and a huge indication that something was causing a blockage) and that showed that the barium was mostly pooled in the stomach and although it was trickling down his system very slowly, it was not at all going down like it's supposed to normally which made her about 95% sure there was some sort of foreign body (there was a dark shadow in his stomach on the x-rays too but not an obvious shape of any recognizeable object). Because his symptoms were so severe, they hospitalized him overnight and did an exploratory surgery the next day. Of course, they didnt find anything...but who knows, it might have been a foreign body that passed on its own. I never got any answers and still don't know what happened. BUT I still think it's worth looking in to for Kitzel. I'm not sure but if it was just the popcorn, wouldnt it have passed through his system by now? Does he still have bad stools? 

I have a question - I have been wondering for a while if there is such a thing as a delayed response to stress causing this type of severe reaction? Not sure if I am explaining this right. But Bailey has had bad tummy issues only twice since I've gotten him...and both times it happened, we had just come back from a trip...he was staying with a sitter in her house. While he was at the sitter's house, he was fine...but within a couple of days of getting him home, he was sick. Probably just a coincidence but I've been wondering. And you just came back from a trip recently too, which is why I thought I'd ask if anyone else had experienced this with their fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no Sandi, I'm sorry to hear that Kitzi is still not feeling any better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great & fair question Nida! the vet & I discussed this today too---it must definitely be figured into the equation. I have been gone for more than 3 wks w/only a few days home in the interim. Yes, he is very devoted to me so it IS a factor, coupled w/the existing gut problem from the previous poison! Who can tell me what the real issue is and empirically prove it!????
So, this is part of the reason the vet is reluctant to do the ex ray & I agree. I trust her even IF we disagree about inoculations & feeding! :thumbsup:
She IS the vet, even though I know too much and often question her. I need to stay neutral! Also, my real trust is in God & HIS wisdom & not in her---so I do my homework, and question her when I think I need to, & trust ONLY in God! Together I believe we will find a good solution!!:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---we are off to bed but wanted to share some good & maybe not as good news as I may not be on SM tomorrow.
Kitzi had a normal stool tonight! Happy Dance!
He came in & immediately started to tremble/shake---this has lasted sometime now so we will try to sleep & see if it stops. Still no vomiting! 
Good-night!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy about Kitzel going. Will be thinking of and praying for him. Thanks for letting us know you won't be here tomorrow or we'd worry. Get some sleep. :hugging:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi, so sorry to hear that you still have no answers about sweet Kitzel. My prayers will continue. Gracie sends kisses. :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

This looks like a very good sign...so happy you were able to stop in and let us know how he's doing. I hope it continues getting better and better!:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

UPDATE:
Today the lady who kept Kitzi for me the last 9 days we were away told me they had removed 2 large attached ticks from Kitzi when they were up at the island at their vacation home & that they found 3 more crawling loose on him!!!!!! I looked above the eye & it seemed the head was still embedded so my DH & I took it (whatever it is) out. It s still swollen but not infected. We put hydrocortizone cream on it. I called the vet today & she said we should wait one or two months and test for tick-borne diseases. 
I did some quick research & it looks like this might be why he has been so sick. The first one was found the lst wkend --so around April 23-24& the second one around May 1st. My research said it takes about 7-10 days minimum to show any ill-effects. Kitzi got sick on May9-10th---so the timing would be about right.
QUESTION: it takes time for the body to show if the infection is there---I think she is wrong to wait 1-2 months to test. Would someone be willing to call their vet in the US and find out how soon they would test. (He does have several of the symptoms mentioned for erlichiosis.)
Please let me know if you can help me w/this. I am very concerned since his little immune system is compromised already. 
Hugs!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink: WOW Sandi I hope you can find out exactly what is happening. I will call my vet (hard to get a call back sometimes) since we have abundance of ticks in my area. When I worked at vet hospital we dealt with the "e" disease allot. I will PM you if I get some info


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's some information in the meantime, Sandi. Keeping you and your baby boy in my prayers.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


Canine Tick Disease FAQ.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - it does sound like it could be the ticks. I know one or two dogs and owners here who had lyme disease from ticks carrying it. I think waiting a month or two is awfully long. Is treatment antibiotics? I think those I know were given antibiotics or whatever drug, when there were symptoms even before test results confirmed it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :blink: WOW Sandi I hope you can find out exactly what is happening. I will call my vet (hard to get a call back sometimes) since we have abundance of ticks in my area. When I worked at vet hospital we dealt with the "e" disease allot. I will PM you if I get some info


THANK YOU JEANNIE! I will wait to hear! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

KAG said:


> Here's some information in the meantime, Sandi. Keeping you and your baby boy in my prayers.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxox
> 
> 
> Canine Tick Disease FAQ.


Thank you dear Kerry! Excellent & most helpful article---will print it off now as a reference. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - it does sound like it could be the ticks. I know one or two dogs and owners here who had lyme disease from ticks carrying it. I think waiting a month or two is awfully long. Is treatment antibiotics? I think those I know were given antibiotics or whatever drug, when there were symptoms even before test results confirmed it.


Susan, I am thinking more Erlichiosis or the B one rather than Lyme Disease. He is MUCH better, stool is fine, but he is NOT himself---very depressed/lethargic, not playing--just wanting to sleep. I feel his little body is fighting something. He has several of the symptoms for erlichiosis but I am NOT a vet so don't want to rush into a diagnosis. 
From Kerry's great article I am thinking that we wait 2 full weeks & maybe a couple of more days to run the first test but will keep researching. It is so hard to wait!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

wishing precious Kitzi well
(((hugs)))


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yikes, Sandi! I think you might be on to something with the tick-borne disease. With Kitzi being SO sick, I was thinking it had to be something other than an upset tummy. I don't now much about the diseases you mentioned but I hope it's not anything serious and that Kitzel feels better soon!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh geeze I had no idea this was going on! That's why I liked it when you could edit for a longer period of time and put an update in the subject title.

Isn't all tick borne diseases, like Lyme, where the tick has to be embedded for 24 hours before it can transmit any disease? That's how Frontline works. It doesn't prevent the tick from crawling on the dog or even embedding, but will kill it within that crucial 24 hour period. That's why I don't use any meds for ticks because I can find them prior to that 24 hour period and remove them.

Did this family remove the ticks within 24 hours? That's a lot to ask of a pet sitter I know. For me it's so easy because I fully comb and brush them in the morning and then at night I find them simply by running my hands all over them. I found one on Zoe last night and felt it almost immediately when I picked her up to greet her. 

Also, stress induced colitis and symptoms of stress do take a couple of days to show up. I find it very interesting that both times Bailey got sick was after a vacation when Nida was away from him and now this with Kitzel after you've been gone. You two were really tied to each other during the time he was recuperating after he ate those pills. It would be very stressful for him to all of a sudden not have you there like normal. It would be for any of our babies but even more so after you've been so inseparable like you two were. 

Gosh I wish I had some answers for you but all I have are the same questions you have. Prayers for you my dear friend and sweet little Kitz.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh geeze I had no idea this was going on! That's why I liked it when you could edit for a longer period of time and put an update in the subject title.
> 
> Did this family remove the ticks within 24 hours? That's a lot to ask of a pet sitter I know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> *Also, stress induced colitis and symptoms of stress do take a couple of days to show up.* I find it very interesting that both times Bailey got sick was after a vacation when Nida was away from him and now this with Kitzel after you've been gone. You two were really tied to each other during the time he was recuperating after he ate those pills. It would be very stressful for him to all of a sudden not have you there like normal. It would be for any of our babies but even more so after you've been so inseparable like you two were.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's interesting, Crystal. Looking back on his two tummy episodes, I really had been wondering if they were connected to me leaving him at someone else's home while I was on vacation, since he got sick within a couple of days of me coming back home. I thought it was just a coincidence...both times, I know he had a blast at the sitter's house and was completely healthy and happy there. I didn't understand why, all of a sudden, after a couple of days of getting him home, he would get so sick...quite a delayed reaction. But now that you said that symptoms of stress-induced colitis can take a few days to show up, I will have to keep that in mind for future trips (guess he's coming with me wherever I go!). And if he really did get sick due to stress both times...boy do I feel stupid for putting him through all those tests and stuff :w00t:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Crystal&Zoe said:
> 
> 
> > Oh geeze I had no idea this was going on! That's why I liked it when you could edit for a longer period of time and put an update in the subject title.
> ...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> edelweiss said:
> 
> 
> > My Jett is also extremely laid back and you would never guess anything at all ever stresses him. But he's my guy that had severe IBS and he was the one who got stress induced colitis when I hit a deer. It showed up almost a week after the accident. My nervous girl Zoe did ok. Go figure. I think Jett is so bonded to me that if I were to leave him even over night, with his delicate digestive system, he would get stress induced colitis. Now with Jett, after the accident, he didn't show signs of pain at all like Kitzel is. Hi had bloody, mucusy diarrhea.
> ...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Crystal&Zoe said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a week after!? Okay, I'm so glad you brought that up because now I know not to FREAK OUT if that happens with Bailey again in the future. You always have the greatest advice...thanks! What would I do without SM!
> ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great discussion!
I have had nervous dogs---Kitzi ISN'T one of them! I still think that something else is going on and I really trust my gut. At my age w/so many maltese behind me, so many stories, I am fairly confident (but know enough to realize I am NOT infallible!) that something medical is going on. I pray it isn't a tick-borne disease but the symptoms were so strong and specific that it makes me wonder! What Kitzi suffered in those 2 nights was dramatic (if I can say that w/out being dramatic) and obviously while stress can be implicated it would not result in such obvious physical symptoms. Perhaps the popcorn made things worse---but again I was on top of even that & he could not have eaten more than a couple of kernels. I guess w/him time will tell. 
Thank you both for taking time to share in this dialogue. I so appreciate both of you!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

My other friend who has a vacation home near there has 2 labs and they both contracted Erlichiosis last year. It seems prevalent to the area. 
I do think stress could be a big factor---but he did not show any OBVIOUS stress. He is an unusually laid back little guy, esp. for a maltese! They have a westie & they get on well. Also they have 2 daughters in their 20s who spoil Kitzi rotten! 
I use Stronghold which is called Revolution in the US and it was fairly fresh so he should have been protected. Obviously it didn't work! I use it because he hasn't had a negative reaction to it like he did to Advantix. Time to look around again. Ugh.[/QUOTE]
Sandi While I worked at the vet hospital representatives from the drug companies would do seminars on their products. The company that makes Revolution ADMITTED that revolution (at that time -4 years ago) Does not kill the ticks as fast as Frontline. I think he said they were working on improving it. Since we live in tick convention area, we would recommend Frontline for those dogs who needed the most protection against ticks. Frontline doesn't do the heartworm prevention like Revolution as you most likely know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - how is Kitzel today? Any more detective work as to what it is? I'm leaning towards the ticks especially since they were engorged but that's just my feeling. And I know Lyme is just in certain areas and they are teeny tiny ticks.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> like he did to Advantix. Time to look around again. Ugh.


 Sandi While I worked at the vet hospital representatives from the drug companies would do seminars on their products. The company that makes Revolution ADMITTED that revolution (at that time -4 years ago) Does not kill the ticks as fast as Frontline. I think he said they were working on improving it. Since we live in tick convention area, we would recommend Frontline for those dogs who needed the most protection against ticks. Frontline doesn't do the heartworm prevention like Revolution as you most likely know. [/FONT][/QUOTE]

Jeannie, I am afraid to use Frontline on Kitzi (I use it on our cat) since he had such a strong reaction to Advantix. I may have to try it next time & have some Dawn detergent nearby in the event he has a similar reaction. I would also do it when the vet is open just to be sure! Stronghold has exactly the right dosage for him weight wise. I usually also use some natural stuff (neem oil, citronella oil & tea tree oil all in minute amounts in his cream rinse) but had not used it in the last 4-5 months as the ticks & fleas were still sleeping! So, back to diligence!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - how is Kitzel today? Any more detective work as to what it is? I'm leaning towards the ticks especially since they were engorged but that's just my feeling. And I know Lyme is just in certain areas and they are teeny tiny ticks.


I think Kitzi gets a little better every day now. Today I took him off the ID & put him back on home cooked so we will watch him & hope for the best. He has played a little---still mostly wants to "cool it." He is so non-demanding that it is sometimes difficult to know he isn't up to snuff unless he is vomiting, shaking or has a bad stool! I love that little rascal so much!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> I think Kitzi gets a little better every day now. Today I took him off the ID & put him back on home cooked so we will watch him & hope for the best. He has played a little---still mostly wants to "cool it." He is so non-demanding that it is sometimes difficult to know he isn't up to snuff unless he is vomiting, shaking or has a bad stool! I love that little rascal so much!


Sandi - we love him too. :wub::wub: It's so distressing to know that he hasn't been well again. Tyler's a pretty cool cat...um, dog too and very laid back so I know what you mean about hard to tell when something's off. But I think we just pick up on little clues and mommy gut to perk up our ears and wonder. Still sending prayers for our little guy. :grouphug:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

praying kitzi feels all better really soon !


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just had Kitzi out for what was suppose to be a short walk but we had not gone more than a few steps when he started to shake & he went into his "backing up toward me---which means :smhelp::smhelp: 'I want to be picked up'---so we came home & he is resting on my lap. So much for "I think we are almost home free." :innocent:

Thanks for all your prayers & advice. This is such an encouraging forum!:wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor Kitzi! When is your next appt with the vet? I hope they can find what he has and heal him soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:huggingh Sandi, you need a hug, I pray Kitzel will be back to his happy self, I will keep him in my prayers


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cory, we are going in next Friday to get his passport signed for our trip to Germany & France. Kitzi is coming w/us on this trip. I so hope he is feeling better before then! We are going to insist that the vet do a blood-draw & test for ALL tick-borne diseases. It may not show up this early though. It will have been almost 4 wks. since the first tick & 3 since the 2nd one. IF it is negative then we will retest later in the summer just to be sure. If it is positive we have to start a 6-8 wk. antibiotic treatment. 
We can't start his booster shots either until he is well & they should start in early June. We won't get back from this trip until the end of May.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :huggingh Sandi, you need a hug, I pray Kitzel will be back to his happy self, I will keep him in my prayers


Paula, you are so sweet! I will gladly take that hug & send one back to you!:wub:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and sweet Kitzel - I can't imagine going through this.

rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Kitzel is 100% soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi how's Kitzel doing today? I have been praying for him


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sandi how's Kitzel doing today? I have been praying for him


Thank you sweet friend esp. for your prayers! Just the moment I think he is doing better he seems to show signs that tell me I am not dealing w/reality! Today he was great & then started shaking again---so we go two steps forward & one step back. I am planning on doing blood work next Fri. IF the vet will go along w/it this soon. She is more inclined to wait until she is sure we will get a negative or a positive but we will be traveling as of the 23rd to the end of the month & I need ot know something before leaving. 
We are considering whether or not we might be able to arrange an MRI in one of the countries we will be in---the timing is short & we don't know a soul but pray, please, that we might be able to work it out IF it would be a good idea. Otherwise that we could arrange something here in early June. 
Thank you Paula. You are truly precious.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope your dear Kitzel will keep making gains forward,
and be healthy soon.
It must be very worrisome, hugs for you and him.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh dear Sandi, I pray that Kitzel makes a complete turn around and you are free of the stress of worrying about your baby. I think of you often.rayer:


----------

